# Constant Hunger and Weight Gain



## MrsR3AM5

So, since I found out I was pregnant at 4 weeks, I have been assailed by hunger every 2-3 hours. If I don't eat, I start feeling queasy, but I'm certainly not experiencing the horrors of morning sickness that many of my fellow 6-7-8 weekers have been experiencing. 

So, here's my question. I've seen the recommendations to gain only 1-4 pounds during the 1st twelve weeks. Last week, I gain 2 pounds. How do I only gain only 2 more pounds in the next 6 weeks with being CONSTANTLY HUNGRY!!!???? 

ARGH. So unfair!


----------



## Gia7777

I can completely relate!!! I was horrified at the end of my first trimester when I had gained a total of 12 lbs! I didn't have morning sickness, but like you felt I needed to eat very often else I'd feel very nauseous. But then from weeks 12-20 I didn't gain a single pound, and continued to eat very healthy but wasn't nauseated so could control things a bit more.....now at 34 weeks this week my gain is 23 lbs total - so for a huge gain in the first tri everything has pretty much evened out for me...

Take it easy and don't worry so much at this point...


----------



## Storm1jet2

I wouldn't worry about it at all, I gained 50lbs - lost 34lbs with no effort after baby was born (and I wasn't breastfeeding) and ok I have 16lbs to go but once I actually start trying I'm sure I will shift it quickly enough, actually the little lady is 6 weeks old so perhaps I'd better start... :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I wouldn't worry about it hun, I gained 12 lbs in first tri due to the exact same thing you're experiencing, during my first pregnancy. I ended up gaining a total of 38 lbs the first time which isn't too bad. Your body is telling you what it needs!


----------



## spikey doodle

Yeah, been through that as well, constant hunger. I was like a lion if I didn't have food in time, as my stomach would get quite painful, and I would feel a bit queasy too.

I am just thankful I didn't get MS. I gained 5Kg in the first 10 weeks, which is a lot for me, as I weight 50Kg. I feel fat, rolling off the sofa to get up :D, but the MW didn't seem the least bit concerned.

I do eat quite healthy, no fish & chips or anything, so I didn't worry too much about it. It seems the body knows what it's doing.

The other thing I couldn't get enough of was sleep! Roughly about 14hrs/day!

Things are just now now starting to get back to normal....


----------

